
How democracy died in Hungary - causenad
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/9/13/17823488/hungary-democracy-authoritarianism-trump
======
vixen99
Why is this on HN?

~~~
ColinWright
Out of interest, you submitted[0]:

    
    
        Climate change denial among
        conservative Norwegian men
    

Why did you feel that was appropriate for HN?

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17817078](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17817078)

